# squirrrel hide bow strings



## chief1941 (Aug 25, 2013)

anyone with the knowlege of how this was done? my guess ts case skin critter. dry and scrape hide theb flemish twist strips of hide.  come on back ole knowlrge ones.


----------



## RBM (Aug 25, 2013)

chief1941 said:


> anyone with the knowlege of how this was done? my guess ts case skin critter. dry and scrape hide theb flemish twist strips of hide.  come on back ole knowlrge ones.



I would assume it would be done the same way as deer rawhide. Take a look at McPherson.



			
				John&GeriMcPherson said:
			
		

> Deer rawhide makes for a good, strong, long-lasting string. Cut it in a strip about 1/4" wide from a circle of good solid rawhide. Begin cutting around the outside of this circle and continue till you get to the center. A surprisingly small piece will give a lot of lace. Then soak  the cut lacing till it's pliable, double it and twist it tightly, and stretch it out to let it dry. For heavier bows I'll prepare the lace the same, but then I will "cord" it, making for an even stronger string. Again, do this while it's wet and stretch it to dry. Remember, the finished string will only be as strong as the weakest spot therein, so avoid thin spots and "scores."



A rawhide string will probably sound more like a "thud" or "thump" than a sinew "twang" when on the bow.


----------



## chehawknapper (Aug 25, 2013)

Rawhide strings work just fine. However, if your are shooting a bow 50 lbs. & over draw weight, the string will definitely be too thick for plastic nocks. Native arrows did not have the deep notches we are use to. Their nocks were fairly shallow vees that work because they used augmented pinch grips that held the arrow in place on the string. You generally need 3 ply to get enough strength and I have only been successful with fox squirrel.


----------



## RBM (Aug 25, 2013)

chehawknapper said:


> Rawhide strings work just fine. Native arrows did not have the deep notches we are use to. Their nocks were fairly shallow vees that work because they used augmented pinch grips that held the arrow in place on the string.



Pinch grips.  They knew what they were doing. The best grip. No finger lag on the string during release like other grips that can throw the shaft off target. Not sure folks really know or understand that. Thanks, Ben.


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't have a clue what ya'll are talking about. Guess I have something to Google later.


----------



## RBM (Aug 25, 2013)

Rip Steele said:


> I don't have a clue what ya'll are talking about. Guess I have something to Google later.



We were talking about using squirrel rawhide for a bowstring but got into string grips. See this thread for grips.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=687448

The only time I could think that "fingers on the string" grips such as the Mediterranean or "Apache" would be more useful over the pinch grip or primary is for heavier draw weights but again finger lag on the string "could" be a problem keeping the shaft on target.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 28, 2013)

Rip Steele said:


> I don't have a clue what ya'll are talking about. Guess I have something to Google later.



squirrel hide string dont work on bows with trainin wheels


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 28, 2013)

To make a rawhide string from a squirrel skin, don't case skin it. Split it up the belly, stretch it flat, and de-hair it. Then, trim the hide into a rough circle, and start cutting it in a spiral from the outside to the center. You will wind up with a long piece of rawhide that you can twist. Just be careful to cut it an even width, taking the thickness of different parts of the hide into account. The string will only be as strong as the narrowest/thinnest part.

I have made a string or two from deer and groundhog rawhide. They work, but are heavier and thicker than a sinew string of the same strength. Snapping turtle neck skin makes a good string, too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 28, 2013)

This bow was made by me and a friend over a weekend from cutting the hickory sapling to shooting it-made completely with stone tools from start to finish, and it has a rawhide string. I have no doubt it would put an arrow through a deer.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 29, 2013)

thats a nice lookin' bow ...


----------



## joeythehunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Rip Steele said:


> I don't have a clue what ya'll are talking about. Guess I have something to Google later.



the pinch kept the string from rolling upon release
resulting in straighter flight


----------

